# Woodbury Outfitters



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Anyone shop at Woodbury Outfitters in Coshocton, OH? I have ordered a couple things from them through Ebay and really am impressed with their service. Just curious if it would be worth the drive from SE Ohio to shop the store? Thanks.

Lg_mouth


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

They always had a decent selection of things, though I've not yet been to the new store. I'm assuming it's a good bit bigger than the old. Some of the young kids behind the archery counter telling me what I "needed" rubbed me the wrong way, but you'll have that anywhere.  They have some decent sales fairly regularly. Not nearly as big as Buckeye Outdoors, but a nice place.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I havnt made it to the new store either. The old store was well worth the drive so I know the new will be.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i have, i've been to the store on 521... is there a different store?

great dirty little place


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The new store is right up the road in town, on 2nd Street.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I often travel to Byesville/Senecaville area and wouldn't mind making the sidetrack to meet a few OGFers. They have a website?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

www.woodburyoutfitters.com


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Stoped by the new store yesterday, they are considerably higher on almost everything in their archery section, made me mad so I left!


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Talk about fast shipping! I ordered the treestand Tuesday and it was waiting on my when I got home yesterday! Can't vouch for in store purchases, but I picked up this treestand for $15 less than I could have at any store and that includes the shipping I had to pay.

Thanks for the website Magis.

Lg_mouth


----------

